# Speaking of molds...anyone use vinyl window expanders?



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw that in a soaping book of mine and they look quite functional/practical...any reason these would be a bad idea??


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Not sure what a vinyl window expander is so I can safely say I have never used one for a soap mold since my molds are wood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I have never used them, but seen them used and they make nice little bars of soap and slide out so easy.. 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

never heard of a vinyl window expander


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't heard of those...got a picture?


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm...no, no pic, BUT I got the idea out of a book called "Milk Based Soaps"...and while I don't like the book for general "how to" in making soap..I do like the pictures and if nothing else but then to get a great idea for soap molds, then it was worth digging it out of someone's "throw away" pile :biggrin

Vinyl window expanders are the things that fit over the top of a window (and oerhaps sides, etc ) to fill in gaps during installation (if the hole was too big where window will fit, etc). They come in 16 foot lengths and the one I am after is one that is about 3 1/4 inches wide and 1 1/2 inches deep...sliced in graduated pieces, you coem out with perfect bars of soap with little effort and they are about 4.5 ounces in weight each. Obviously you could make bigger cuts for bigger bars, etc. Anwyays..they are a PAIN to locate and I finally have a source that will sell them to me but need to call back Monday as we played phone tag all day Friday. Who knows, the price may prohibit using this...but a 16 foot section even if a bit of money, may be well worth it to make smaller molds and handcraft lage batches of soap at a time.

My cardboard molds are not cutting it anymore as demand for the soap increases!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

so what do you use for end caps on these window expanders?


----------

